# Voodoo Hoodoo



## benb (25 May 2012)

A friend of mine is thinking of getting this. Bike Radar raves about it. Looks good to me, but thought I'd get your opinion.

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/review-voodoo-hoodoo-12-46194


----------



## Cubist (26 May 2012)

It looks like a very competent robust bike. The review is very complimentary about equipment levels. That Raidon Fork is excellent at that price point. The weight is a bit of an issue, at 13.7kg it's a bit hefty, but so is virtually everything else for the same money.

All very upgradeable......


----------



## Francesca (26 May 2012)

Looks very very nice


----------

